# Zappa Plays Zappa



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sat 10/19/13 / Toronto, ON / Queen Elizabeth Theatre
Sun 10/20/13 / Ottawa, ON / Algonquin Commons Theatre
Tue 10/22/13 / Laval, QC / Salle Andre' Matie
Wed 10/23/13 / Sherbrooke, QC / Theatre Granda
Thu 10/24/13 / Saint Hyacinthe,QC / Centre de Arts Juliette-Lassonde
Fri 10/25/13 / Saint Jean sur Richelieu, QC / Theatre des Deux Rives
Sat 10/26/13 / L'Assomption, QC / Theatre Hector Charland
Sun 10/27/13 / Quebec City, QC / Imperial Theatre
Mon 10/28/13 / Rimouski, QC / Salle Desjardins-Telus

Roxy & Elsewhere 40th Anniversary Tour


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Always a great show


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

Go see this! Even if you don't think you like Zappa this will BLOW YOUR MIND!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Go see this! Even if you don't think you like Zappa this will BLOW YOUR MIND!


Amen brother! Go see this show!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;LePxOFWzDMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LePxOFWzDMQ[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw them two years ago at the same theatre. Excellent!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wed 04/01/15	Updated in the last 24 hours	Terrebonne, QC	Theatre Du Vieux Terrebonne	

Thu 04/02/15	Updated in the last 24 hours	Mississauga, ON	Living Arts Centre


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 20, 2015 - 08:00 PM 
Rebecca Cohn Auditorium 
Halifax, NS

July 21, 2015 - 08:00 PM 
Capitol Theatre
Moncton, NB

July 28, 2015 - 8:00 PM
Phoenix Concert Theatre
Toronto, ON


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Dweezil is doing a "guitar master class" at 3PM the day of the Toronto show for $90'ish. 

No idea about the other tour stops.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

October 19, 2016 - Imperial Theatre, Saint John, NB
October 20, 2016 - Club Soda, Montreal, QC


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Given the legal issues, what is the show being billed as?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The official title is;

"Dweezil Zappa Plays Whatever The [email protected]%K He Wants! - The Cease & Desist Tour"

He's having fun with it - new merch up at his online store plays on that theme.

Dweezil Zappa World


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That's a merch I'm would buy


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fretboard said:


> The official title is;
> 
> "Dweezil Zappa Plays Whatever The [email protected]%K He Wants! - The Cease & Desist Tour"
> 
> ...


Okay. That's what I thought it was to be called. I just wasn't sure, given the thread heading.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------

